# To "Pen Press" or "not to pen press"??



## GregHaugen

After recently talking with a supplier from Arizona,  I wonder who it could be, about the fact that I didn't see a pen press on their site.  They said they'd recommend an HF Arbor Press (http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3552) over a pen press.  I'm curious what you use for this application of the pen making process??

A pen press

An arbor press

The headstock/tailstock attachment that CS sells.

Or something else?


----------



## jimofsanston

I use the PSI pen press . Been working good for me.


----------



## Wheaties

I just use a vise. It's a wood vise, not a metal vise though. Haven't had any problems. Just as with anything, go slow and constantly monitor the progress.


----------



## ken69912001

At home I use my drill press. I have a bolt with a piece of wood glued to it that I put in the chuck. Again go slow on the nib and finial.


----------



## hewunch

I use an arbor press for most things. I still have the lever press for really long stuff.


----------



## Rangertrek

*PSI Press*

I have been using the PSI press for about a year, works good for me.
I have also used a vise, and tried a drill press.   What ever works for you.


----------



## Tracker18

I use a hand clamp. But I don't do alot. I glued a small piece of wood to one side.


----------



## jkeithrussell

HF 1-ton arbor press for 95%
Woodcraft pen press for 5%


----------



## dntrost

I use the arbor press for my pens but am using the pen press for with the clients I am working with and I think both work fine


----------



## rjwolfe3

I have used all of the above!


----------



## mdburn_em

I own the PSI pen press and that's what I use.  

If I could do it over again, I would have bought the arbor press.  Still might and then sell the pen press.


----------



## bradh

arbor press, 100% of the time.


----------



## pianomanpj

I use my lathe. I turned two blocks from oak that will fit into the #2MT in the headstock and tailstock. I advance the tailstock enough so I can put the pieces to press between the blocks and I lock it in place. I then advance the ram to actually press the pieces. If the ram is too far advance, I back it out and slide the tailstock closer and start again. I've been doing this since day one and has always given me great results. I also like the precise control that you just can't get with a press.


----------



## 1080Wayne

Wood vise


----------



## edman2

HF arbor press in the shop.  Lathe headstock and tailstock with blocks when I am out doing demos. Used to use the drill press but just found the arbor press is quicker because I don't have to get off my stool at my assembly table (call me lazy)! )


----------



## ed4copies

I like the arbor press, cause it's vertical.  Gravity helps me.

Also have replaced the "bed" with a corian piece that has drilled out places for the threads to go, so the pressure is on the hardware, not the threads (Jr. Gent type design).


----------



## Daniel

Arbor Press, I even made it to specifically press pens by adding leather pads to it. My only complaint is that I got the little one. I think it is a one ton, rather than the next size up. worst savings of $10 or $20 I have ever made. That Arizona guy is very well known for selling only quality. and that rep is well deserved, I am not surprised one bit that he does not offer a pen press.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

I use a PHD (Paul Huffman Designs) press.


----------



## AceMrFixIt

Ball peen hammer..........no, wait, thats for when the kids are acting up.........nevermind.


----------



## Bree

I use a pen press I made.  Simple, adjustable but it works well.








The little insert is useful in many circumstances.


----------



## Daniel

Bree, I am sorry but this conversation was not intended for people with Do It Yourself inclinations. I mean we all know how much it costs to make a Pen, are you trying to bankrupt us all with things like this to make for ourselves?


----------



## desertyellow

I have tried them all!


----------



## ed4copies

AceMrFixIt said:


> Ball peen hammer..........no, wait, thats for when the kids are acting up.........nevermind.



Wow, Another long-lost voice from the past!!!

Welcome back!!


----------



## thewishman

bradh said:


> arbor press, 100% of the time.



Me too, also


----------



## dalemcginnis

Arbor


----------



## Bree

Daniel said:


> Bree, I am sorry but this conversation was not intended for people with Do It Yourself inclinations. I mean we all know how much it costs to make a Pen, are you trying to bankrupt us all with things like this to make for ourselves?


 
UR very correct!  Sorry I lost my senses!!  LOL!!


----------



## yarydoc

Drill Press


----------



## stolicky

I have used my bench vise for over 99% of the pens I have made.  I have wooden pads on it I made, and leather pads on those so there is a soft material against the hardware.  The leather pads were purchased from that guy in Arizona.

Note - the one time I attempted to use a pen press I cracked the barrel!


----------



## skiprat

ed4copies said:


> I like the arbor press, cause it's vertical.  Gravity helps me.
> 
> Also have replaced the "bed" with a corian piece that has drilled out places for the threads to go, so the pressure is on the hardware, not the threads (Jr. Gent type design).




Ok, I'll ask the dumb question....:redface:
How do you press the threaded couplers in without pressing on the threads?
On Jr's I use an old finial and screw it onto the threads then press it in. How will a recess for the threads work?


----------



## ed4copies

As I thought about the way I use this, I realized it is not to push in the components, so "Never Mind"!!!!!


----------



## Jim15

I use my wood vise.


----------



## shull

Woodcraft Pen Vice


----------



## sefali

HF 1-ton arbor press, soon to have new corian plates. Thanks Ed.


----------



## Rick_G

Wood vise, lathe and a small plastic hand vise I picked up at a wood show for a couple bucks.


----------



## Mike of the North

I use a arbor press, and I just got a new one for real big pens.


----------



## ronhampton

enco has the arbor press for a lot less.  ---ron.---


----------



## dale

Im still new at pen making. been using a hand clamp.. broke 4 of them. Never thought about the arbor that HF sells. So thanks for the information. Next trip to Springfieldl MO i will get one.

Thanks again
dale


----------



## Grizz

*My pen press.*

I have used many different versions.  But this home made pen press is my favorite.  

Attached is a couple of pics.  And a diagram in .doc format.


----------



## Grizz

*plans here.*

Oops.  Here is the plan/diagram for the Pen Press.


----------



## Rifleman1776

I haven't read all the many responses on this yet. But, it is obvious you hit a hot button with this topic.
My take is that a pen press is not absolutely necessary for pen making. I used my bench vise for several years before acquiring a real press.
And, there are many alternatives to a specifically designed press as has been shown.
Make some pens, decide if you are going to stick with this as an avocation, then decide if the increase in efficiency by using a press is what you want.
What works for you is all that is important.


----------



## keithlong

I use a 3/4 inch pipe clamp, the ones used for glueing up lumber. I just put a block of wood on each jaw. You can go slow and it works well for me. I cut a piece of pipe off and made a short one. Works fine for me.


----------



## RussFairfield

There are a lot of options for pressing a pen together. Which we use is a personal preference. I use the lathe with a piece of dowel in the hear and tail because it is there, works every time, and the pressure and movement are controllable.


----------



## airborne_r6

Anyone have a picture of their set-up for using the HF Arbor press.


----------



## bradh

airborne_r6 said:


> Anyone have a picture of their set-up for using the HF Arbor press.


  I do not use any special plates, just blocks of softwood or softwood plywood. I epoxied a piece of plywood to the bottom of the ram:


----------



## Ligget

I have used a pen press, arbor press etc., but I prefer my sash clamp as I have more control/feel of the pressure I am applying. Picture of a similar sash clamp below.


----------



## Bree

Well I have been corrupted. I bought a 1 ton HF arbor press a couple of hours ago. $49... I couldn't resist. And you guys forced me to go over there and buy that $59 pressure paint pot as well!! It is sooooo hard keeping up with the neighbors these days!!
:redface::redface::redface:

PS... Stuff was on sale.


----------

